
NVidia's FastPhotoStyle: Fast, Photorealistic Style Transfer - indescions_2018
https://github.com/NVIDIA/FastPhotoStyle
======
Oras
I'm literally playing with now and first impression is its not processing
photos as shown in README file. I might be doing something wrong but I am just
following installation steps with docker. Its running fine but results are not
as expected.

